# Test strip questions.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these worthwhile? I want a cheap, and easy to use way to measure hardness and ph. Easy to use is the most important.

API 5-in-1 Test Strips


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I think I've heard here before that the strips aren't that accurate as the liquid ones? Maybe get the liquid one? Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Crazy...
But it only comes with 25 tests? Apparently the API master test kit comes with 800 tests (I'm going to assume all 5 tests combined, so about 160 each) for $23.95


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah I would say go with the master kit, I have heard though that they are still not dead on, but fun to have. Since we got ours last week I have tested my tanks about 5 times. lol but if you are only looking to test those two things you could just grab the kits for them. The master kit is not to bad just dropping and shaking.


----------

